# Dishwasher Weeing on Floor



## applebear (Jan 3, 2017)

I have an old portable whirlpool dishwasher that was given to me. Last week I heard it make a light pop, then it started spilling all the water on the floor from the back side.

I can turn on the water with the hose connected and it doesn't leak. It's when I start the washer, it takes a huge potty and I do mean huge. I'm not sure how it wouldn't spill out with water on, but appears to have something to do with the connection to the tub itself? I'm not sure how to get back there to even look...

I've tried looking up the causes to see if I could possibly fix it myself or if it'd be a cheap enough fix worth doing...but there is where I am stumped.

It's old, and though I've been spoiled with this clunker, I need to be practical if it's worth trying to fix or not. Does it sound ready for the scrap yard or worth trying to revive?

I put it up on a swap site [noting issue and as a give away], people are nibbling...figure I best be sure.


----------



## Sparky617 (Jan 3, 2017)

Try posting your question in the appliance section at www.handymanwire.com Jeff1 is an appliance guru and will probably be able to help.  Post the make and model number.  I've heard Jeff used to post here, but he hasn't been around for a while.  

Off-hand based on my experience with dishwasher leaks I'd bet it is a loose connection in the tub.  I had a leak a few years ago and it was the water level sensor.  It had become loose and allowed water to leak where it connected to the base of the tub.  I'd look at any penetration through the tub and see if the item through the penetration moves at all. If it does, I'd bet that is where you're leaking.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 3, 2017)

I had one do the same thing a long time ago and if you take the panel off on the bottom front you can watch to see what is leaking. In my case it was a solenoid valve and it would spray water during it shifting position. With the cover off there was room for a shallow cookie pan to slide in there and catch the water. We used it like that for at least a year as it was too old to fix. Just dumped the pan after it was done. 

Jeff might be along or try his site as suggested above.


----------



## applebear (Jan 3, 2017)

Oh, there's more than one appliance section? I just saw 'appliance', my bad.

Thanks, it does seem like some connection to the tub problem...biggest problem is I don't see how I can get back to that part where I see it spilling out-it's hard to test, as it only takes a few seconds before half my floor is full. I can't even get the front panel off...if I can figure that out and what's going on under there, perhaps worth reposting. I'll try one more time, but I know it's def not something I could slip a pan under and get some extra time out of. It's not running to the tub part at all.

I'm probably not going to waste too much time on it...just didn't get as lucky with it like the 20-something year old stacker washer/dryer folks passed on me. Can't believe that thing is still breathing...win some, loose some.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 3, 2017)

The first thing that happens when you turn it on is the pump starts, so this might be a problem with the drain hose.


----------



## kok328 (Jan 3, 2017)

I'll put my money on a shot ceramic main seal between pump and motor.


----------



## Sparky617 (Jan 3, 2017)

applebear said:


> Oh, there's more than one appliance section? I just saw 'appliance', my bad.
> 
> Thanks, it does seem like some connection to the tub problem...biggest problem is I don't see how I can get back to that part where I see it spilling out-it's hard to test, as it only takes a few seconds before half my floor is full. I can't even get the front panel off...if I can figure that out and what's going on under there, perhaps worth reposting. I'll try one more time, but I know it's def not something I could slip a pan under and get some extra time out of. It's not running to the tub part at all.
> 
> I'm probably not going to waste too much time on it...just didn't get as lucky with it like the 20-something year old stacker washer/dryer folks passed on me. Can't believe that thing is still breathing...win some, loose some.




I was pointing you towards a different forum.  www.handymanwire.com.  Jeff1 posts there, I've heard he has posted here in the past but doesn't seem to come around much anymore.  He's pretty quick to respond at Handyman Wire.  If you can get the front panel off or since it is a portable unit if you can tip it up and look underneath you should be able to see the bottom of the unit and figure out what is loose.


----------



## applebear (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks all. I agree, it's probably a seal or tube that is shot. I didn't get the time yesterday to mess with it, and someone wants to take it today...so if they show [some times they don't], I decided to just let it go. It can some times be hard to get someone to take these things off your hands without some charge and I don't want to risk it. If they don't show, I'll try to get the front panel off and tip it-though it's very heavy and not sure I could. 

Otherwise, it looks like I'm back to hand washing. On up side...be nice to have some space back in my tiny kitchen.


----------

